# Trees for ducks



## hardwoodshall (Jan 19, 2011)

I am thinking about planting some trees around a couple small ponds.  Any advice about what kind of trees and bushes to plant and has anyone had any luck attracting ducks by doing this?


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jan 19, 2011)

As far as trees go, water oaks will help alot down the road but they wont mature for quite a few years.


----------



## duck-dawg (Jan 19, 2011)

Water oaks, sawtooth oaks, etc...all good choices as far as trees go. Right now I know there's a guy selling sawtooth oaks in the classified section under "hunting gear."


----------



## huntmore (Jan 19, 2011)

pin oaks The smaller the acorn the better for woodies.


----------



## ABAChunter (Jan 20, 2011)

Pin oaks are the best for waterfowl.


----------



## little rascal (Jan 20, 2011)

*water oaks*

are the best(smallest acorn).


> The smaller the acorn the better for woodies


Some people confuse the water oaks and call them pin oak and post oak??


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jan 20, 2011)

Small acorns are the only way. Sawtooth acorns are about the size of a hulled walnut; I thing they are way too big for a woodie and prolly turkeys too.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jan 20, 2011)

little rascal said:


> are the best(smallest acorn).
> 
> Some people confuse the water oaks and call them pin oak and post oak??


 
I see that far too much. I did the same thing though. After I took a dendrology class I found out I was seriously misidentifying trees. Guess it isn't a luxury everyone has but a little googling goes a long way.



DeweyDuck said:


> Small acorns are the only way. Sawtooth acorns are about the size of a hulled walnut; I thing they are way too big for a woodie and prolly turkeys too.



Yeah, I'm not sure if a full grown turkey or a goose could handle a sawtooth whole without choking to death. Much less a wood duck.


----------



## Sling (Jan 20, 2011)

Water oak, but here's more info...
http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/birds/woodduck/wdhabreq.htm

add Tupelo


----------



## quackwacker (Jan 20, 2011)

the problem with sawtooths is they dont like the ground to stay too wet.  they will grow just not produce nuts.

Gobbler Sawtooths make a much smaller nut than the traditional sawtooth acorn.


----------



## hardwoodshall (Jan 20, 2011)

Just got done planting gobbler sawtooths, pins, and nuttalls.  Hopefully this will bring them in and keep them comming.  Also got some button bushes to plant along the shoreline.


----------



## snipe stalker (Jan 20, 2011)

Try a sweetgum. Got one on a water hole of mine with no oaks dropping, but the ducks are still all in it!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 21, 2011)

Plant crow around your pond. Plant in the spring keep it water threw the summer and It will grow fast. Then pick the corn and sale it for feed. then bush hog the rest. Then plant winter wheat or oats and the corn that was lefted on the ground . When you plant the wheat or oats Put some ducks and geese deks out they will find it.  Then you will be legal to hunt it, because you where a farmer trying to farm corn for feed. Corn grows faster than a pin acorn or any other tree. plus dove,turkey and etc will benafit from it too. you can plant some trees but it will take about 12 to 15 yr to produce acorns. Remember a 100 geese and ducks will eat up a 100 pounds of corn  a day and will destory a wheat field acre in size in a month. good luck and be safe
Larry


----------



## hardwoodshall (Jan 22, 2011)

The problem with planting is that this small pond rarely goes dry and is stocked with fish so planting with corn oats and wheat is not an option, but planting trees and bushes around the edge is a plausible option.


----------



## Hunter22 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have noticed over the years that i have seen wood ducks roost in magnolia trees and bay trees. We have them along our swamp and i have seen them fly to them in the afternoons to roost alot and fly down from them in the mornings.


----------



## snipe stalker (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm no longer on the sweetgum train for ducks (they are better for deer and turkey lol). I now pick Nuttall #1 then Pin (which actually may be a Willow Oak here in the South)#2 and #3 the Water Oak


----------

